# Photos Of Crush...Cute



## Kymiie (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry guys I dont know how to post pictures so that you can see them automatically, if anybody could tell me or do it for me that would be helpfull!
If you do download these pictures, thanks and tell me what you think.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Isa (Nov 4, 2009)

Check this thread out, it explains how to put pictures in your post 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html
Crush is a real cutie  Nice pictures.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 4, 2009)

ADORABLE!! You must be so proud of your little munchkin. Best wishes for good appetite, contented basking and regular peeing and pooping for your baby.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 4, 2009)

I love the birthday hat!! you are so creative!! and Crush is tooooo adorable


----------



## Candy (Nov 4, 2009)

I always love seeing pictures of people tortoises. Yours is so cute. I always love the ones with the birthday hats....that's adorable.


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the last one, inside the pumpkin. I can just imagine him thinking, "OMG! THE WORLD IS MADE OF FOOOOOD!!!"


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree that you are very creative and Crush is absolutely adorable


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 6, 2009)

I do like to be creative, here in the UK we have just celebrated guy falks night but I couldnt really stick him next to a fire, sparkler or firework lol xxxx


----------

